# ¿que es autotrónica ó La electrónica del automóvil?



## José Ignacio (Oct 2, 2007)

Hola amigos.
Tengo que entregar un trabajo sobre que es autotrónica, como hace el computador del carro  para diagnosticar los problemas, como controla los cambios, los frenos , la ventilacion del motor, el aire acondiconado etc.

Y tambien si la autotronica aplicada aun carrro pequeño es la misma que la de un camion grande ó tractomula.

P.d; Si conocen alguna pagina que hable del tema haganmela saber.

Muchas gracias, por su atensión.


----------



## totung (Oct 3, 2007)

sensores y/o switches tanto de velocidad, encendido/apagado, abierto/cerrado, etc. y si supongo que es lo mismo aplicado a un auto pequeño hasta uno grande. todo esto va programado a la computadora del auto. teoricamente es lo mismo que un ordenador de casa.


----------



## strakk82 (Oct 3, 2007)

un bus usado habitualmente en los coches es el bus CAN, el bus LIN es usado tb para aplicaciones sencillas. Prueba a buscar información sobre estos buses, los sensores, actuadores típicos de automoción, micros que se usen, etc.


----------



## José Ignacio (Oct 4, 2007)

La verdad es que necesito algo concreto ya que debo exponer este tema, demanera general sin profundizar mucho en algo, pero si dando algunos ejemplos, asi que si conocen alguna wed o algun documento, me justaria que lo adjuntaran en sus mensajes.

Gracias.


----------



## oegc87 (Oct 24, 2007)

amigo la verdad yo me encuntro en la misma pocion que usted y me gustaria saber si ya tiene algo y me podria ayuda por lo pronto le envio esta pag: donde halle algo 


pag:   http://www.elespectador.com/elespectador/Secciones/Detalles.aspx?idNoticia=16648&idSeccion=88


La seguridad activa no está centrada únicamente en el control electrónico y en el sistema de frenos que evita el bloqueo de las ruedas o ABS, sino en otros sistemas u otras funciones, con el fin de hacer el vehículo más seguro, no tanto para evitar un accidente, sino para disminuir los efectos del mismo.

Un ejemplo de ello son las variaciones que han sufrido los originalmente llamados sistemas ABS. Inicialmente, el sistema evitaba el bloqueo de las ruedas únicamente durante el frenado, evolucionando a sistemas que actúan automáticamente sobre los frenos, sin que el conductor pise el pedal. Las siglas más comunes son ESP, EDS, ADS y TCS, ya que cada fabricante le da un nombre distinto.

La primera modificación al sistema de frenos ABS fue la de equilibrar la presión aplicada a cada mordaza de frenos. Con el  fin de equilibrar la frenada, el computador detecta la diferencia de velocidades en cada rueda e incrementa la presión en las ruedas que giran más rápidamente, o disminuye la presión en las ruedas más lentas. El objetivo es evitar esas desviaciones o derrapes durante el frenado, incrementando aún más el control sobre la dirección del vehículo. Las siglas más comunes para este tipo de sistema son ESP, EDS o EBCM. 

Durante el arranque o ya en marcha, con los mismos sensores ubicados en las ruedas y utilizados en el sistema ABS, el computador detecta si alguna rueda está detenida (durante el arranque) o si gira a una velocidad mayor que las otras (como las ruedas externas al giro del vehículo en una curva); si es así, activa la unidad hidráulica (que se encuentra entre la bomba de frenos y los caliper, o mordazas de frenos) e incrementa la presión, para frenar la rueda e igualar las velocidades de las mismas.

Con esta función se evita, por ejemplo, el derrape del vehículo, con lo cual se mantiene la dirección de marcha y se evita la salida de la carretera. Estos sistemas son tan efectivos que el conductor no detecta su accionamiento y sólo siente una mayor facilidad en la conducción. Las siglas más comunes de estos sistemas son: ADS y TCS.

Uno de los sistemas que más facilitan la conducción es la dirección con ayuda hidráulica. La dirección hidráulica es la combinación de la fuerza humana –cuando mueve el timón– y una bomba que suministra líquido a una presión alta, lo que multiplica la fuerza ejercida por el conductor; el resultado es un menor esfuerzo para mover los componentes internos de la llamada caja de la dirección, encargada de hacer girar las ruedas delanteras. El peligro es que cuanta más alta sea la velocidad, mayor será la presión ejercida por la bomba hidráulica y menor el esfuerzo hecho en el timón, lo que puede generar accidentes, ya que hace más sensible el movimiento sobre el mismo.

En la actualidad, un computador controla el paso de líquido hacia la caja de la dirección, incrementándolo cuando la velocidad del vehículo es baja, y disminuyéndolo a medida que la velocidad del automóvil se incrementa. El resultado es la misma facilidad para girar el timón cuando se está aparcando el vehículo y un ‘endurecimiento’ de la dirección a altas velocidades.

En realidad, cuanto más alta sea la velocidad, más mecánica se va volviendo la dirección, lo que disminuye la sensibilidad en el timón. Las siglas más comunes para este tipo de sistema son EPS y SSPS.

Por último, manteniendo esa discreción o invisibilidad en su activación, en la que el conductor no siente la activación del sistema sino una mayor facilidad en la conducción, se encuentran los sistemas de control sobre la suspensión. Se montan sensores o medidores de altura, de desplazamiento o movimiento de suspensión, de vibración o rugosidad, que muestran la actividad a la que se encuentra sometida la suspensión. Con ellos (los sensores) el computador puede controlar la dureza, el desplazamiento en los amortiguadores y la altura promedio sobre el piso para nivelar el vehículo, con lo que se impiden esas inclinaciones peligrosas que pueden llegar a volcar el automóvil.

En estos sistemas de control sobre la suspensión, el computador actúa directamente sobre los amortiguadores, disminuyendo su movimiento interno, en forma individual (diferente en cada amortiguador), equilibrando la altura (en cada extremo), aumentando (o disminuyendo) la misma, endureciendo o ablandando la absorción (a las irregularidades del camino), lo cual evita ese molesto bamboleo que puede llevar a perder el control en la marcha. Las siglas más comunes de estos sistemas de control sobre la suspensión son BCM y DSM.

El resultado final es un mayor control sobre la conducción del vehículo, al permitir una mayor capacidad de reacción ante imprevistos, pero de una forma tan discreta o indetectable, que en la mayoría de los casos el conductor no siente la activación de estos sistemas. Como siempre, no evita accidentes,     pero sí disminuye su probabilidad o su resultado.


----------



## José Ignacio (Oct 25, 2007)

Hola oegc87, muchas gracias por esta información, de igual manera si logro consegir algo, te lo informaciónrmare.


----------

